# Print pay statements



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

OK, I hate to ask a question like this but is there any way to print weekly pay statements on this new partner dashboard on the website? I mean, I can do a print screen for each day but that's pretty clunky. The only option I see is an email csv option but that's not what I'm looking for. Am I missing something else? I'm looking for basically the old multi page printable statement that included a weekly total plus a daily trip breakdown.

On May 6 I received an email noting "a new streamlined pay statement" will be available soon. Is that just not active yet?


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

I tried EMAIL CSV option, does NOT work properly


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i cant even see trip breakdown (surge adjustments ect) on these new statements


----------

